# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > MBot 3D Printers Forum >  What printers does MBot make?

## EveryDayIDream

Which printers does MBot make?  Is there just a "Cube" or is there more than one printer that they make?

----------


## TeddyYan

They make the Cube line.

The Cube II
The Cube Printer Kits
And
The Cube PVC Color version

----------


## MasonGerald

The Cube II is a really decent printer.  I would compare it favorably with the Replicator 2.

----------


## Lindros_bigE

I'd like to see the Cube PVC Color version in action.  Does anyone have any feedback on this, or know of any videos out there of it in action?

----------

